# Need help with some 80s Bianchi info...



## Barcham (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! I was hoping someone here could help me out with a bit of info. I'll provide a bit of back story... a few years ago a good friend of mine passed away and left me his Bianchi bike. I had planned to get back into cycling and really appreciated having a bike to ride that brought a good friend to mind whenever I went for a ride. Unfortunately a year and a half ago, I had a serious heart attack and now I'm no longer able to ride due to my limitations. So with finances being what they are, I decided to sell the bike as it really deserves to be ridden and not stored away in a closet gathering dust. 
My problem is that I have no idea what model it is or what it's value might be. While I don't expect it to be worth a fortune, I don't want to sell it for $50 when it's worth $300. So I am really hoping someone here can give me some info on it. I've attached some pics I took today and hope that someone can help out with some info. I believe it is a 1988 but have no idea of the model. From my own research, it seems very similar to the 1987 Brava model. It has Shimano Exage Action brakes and an Exage 400EX crank and derailleurs. Needs new tires and a really good cleanup. I will give her a nice cleaning and shine before selling. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me. It would really be appreciated!


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

try Bicycle Blue book.


----------



## Barcham (Apr 15, 2015)

I would if I knew what year and model the bike was. That's why I came here to see if anyone would know what it was.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Check your notifications. Gave you some advice that may help you out.


----------

